# procharger/or aps twin turbo kit



## tim_haha2000 (Sep 27, 2011)

iam looking to buy a 06 gto. just looking at a few kits i may want to get.so procharger/or aps twin turbo kit. both give great power gains just looking for reliability of the trans and the kit itself


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Where you going to buy an Aps kit from?


----------



## tim_haha2000 (Sep 27, 2011)

*not sure*

not sure yet . i havent even really looked at getting the gto yet . just kinda looking around for good info on possible mods. i have a 04 montecarlo s/c now trying to decide if i should splurdge on a new motor and trans and twin turbo kit or get a gto. with my mods now i can go door to door with a stock 5.7 gto but why not start at 400 hp instead


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I believe Aps quit making those kits years ago.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Pick yer poison carefully.... 

APS Intercooled Twin Turbo Pontiac GTO/Holden Monaro - LS1 & LS2 Engines

ProCharger Intercooled GTO Systems


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

God that APS Kit just looks amazing!


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

If I had the money I'd go APS. But I wouldn't use my local dealer.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Falco21 said:


> God that APS Kit just looks amazing!


:agree with water cooled turbos, I'd prolly go that route too.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Rukee said:


> :agree with water cooled turbos, I'd prolly go that route too.


Water cooled turbos? What?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

87GN06GTO07IRL said:


> Water cooled turbos? What?


Read the add;

_A straight forward bolt on totally engineered system that utilizes the latest in *water cooled turbocharger technology* and with the industry's largest bar and plate intercooler, APS delivers a system that results in outrageous power and torque right across the entire RPM range. _


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I once saw that turbo kit a long time ago and promised myself if I were to ever go Twin Turbo'd, this would be the kit I would save for. Absolutely unreal.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

first time i see it.how much is the entire kit anyone knows, i could not see the price? and how long does it take for them to set one up?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

If I remember correctly, I think it is somewhere around $5500 or so.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

firebird said:


> first time i see it.how much is the entire kit anyone knows, i could not see the price? and how long does it take for them to set one up?


Local dealer would be the best bet.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

no longer available.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

.....as stated in the 4th post on page one.....


----------



## tim_haha2000 (Sep 27, 2011)

*no longer avialiable*

if i cant get it then how can i add it to my shopping cart lol


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

tim_haha2000 said:


> if i cant get it then how can i add it to my shopping cart lol


Did you complete the entire purchase process?:willy:


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

That's as close to getting it as you'll get. Don't you think people would be running these if they were available? That's the reason why only four of these kits exist. That's all that was made. I summed it up already in post four, after messing with you in post two. I would've had one of these long ago if they were around.


----------



## tim_haha2000 (Sep 27, 2011)

*why*

why would i i havent even bought the car yet lol . ill email em see what they say


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

87GN06GTO07IRL said:


> That's as close to getting it as you'll get. Don't you think people would be running these if they were available? *That's the reason why only four of these kits exist*. *That's all that was made*. I summed it up already in post four, after messing with you in post two. I would've had one of these long ago if they were around.


That's a whole lot of miss-information...

In 07 you could buy direct for $5700...
http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=120099

In 09 things got ugly....
http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=330235&highlight=

Not sure if the kits still available but...
Carter Racing Enterprises - APS GTO Turbo System


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

$660.00 to ship?? Everything is jacked!! :willy:


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I just called Carter Racing Enterprises in Savanah, Georgia and spoke with Mickey Carter himself. As stated earlier, that system hasn't been available for at least two years. It never actually went in to full production. He also verified that only four were ever built, (actually, he said 'only a handful'), also stated earlier. He also said the one that were built were somewhat problematic. And based on reading through some of the thread on LS1.com that Red Bearded Goat linked, that might be the understatement of the year. Doesn't sound like something you'd really want even if the were still being made.....


----------



## tim_haha2000 (Sep 27, 2011)

*this is why i asked*

this is why i asked . i would go the s/c rout but ive seen the hp limitations on my eaton gen v. on my 04 montecarlo. if i were to go s/c the tvs blower would prob be the one i would get. but iam thinking going turbo as ive never owned a turbo car before. i could just get zzps twin turbo kit for my monte and be in the tens. but i settled on the monte because i couldnt afford a gto at the time. the time is nearing where i can.this time iam getting what i want. 400 hp to start with no mods sounds awsome instead of 240 with my monte. then dumping 3k(over time ) ish in the motor just to keep up with the 5.7 gto. so iam gathering the get this instead of this info so i dont blow up the motor or buy something i dont really need . so i appreciate the help.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

tim_haha2000 said:


> this is why i asked . i would go the s/c rout but ive seen the hp limitations on my eaton gen v. on my 04 montecarlo.
> 
> i could just get zzps twin turbo kit for my monte and be in the tens.


How much meth were you spraying on the m90? Dual 7gph nozzles before the blower will do wonders and you can put your timing through the roof and drop pulley sizes considerably.

ZZP is great! Their single turbo Cobalt just ran a 10.0 at 135. Got a lot of their parts on my tvs 1320 redline.


----------



## twincharged91 (Feb 4, 2009)

Falco21 said:


> God that APS Kit just looks amazing!


I love the looks of that kit. It seems to be one of the more complete kits out there as far as I know.


----------



## tim_haha2000 (Sep 27, 2011)

*no meth*



87GN06GTO07IRL said:


> How much meth were you spraying on the m90? Dual 7gph nozzles before the blower will do wonders and you can put your timing through the roof and drop pulley sizes considerably.
> 
> ZZP is great! Their single turbo Cobalt just ran a 10.0 at 135. Got a lot of their parts on my tvs 1320 redline.


no meth or noz not till the cars paid off lol.iam looking at the twin kit. the kit where the intercooler is under my s/c and the s/c spools the turbo.if i were to go that way. but iam only running a 3.4 pullie now on the gen v m90.cai/ zzp headers and d/p/180 drill tstat/nkg plugs race wires/egal f1 tires the really sticky ones. oh and a custom tune. and yes i can go door to door with the 5.7 gto lol. but after a 130 they pull on me but not far.afterwards ive gotten a few man that 5.3 sounds good and i say no its a 3.8 the facial expression is priceless.if iam going to change cars i wanna do it now while iam not in over my head in money in the monte


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Check this out. APS Unit just went up for sale:

APS turbo kit-NEW - LS1GTO.com Forums


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Wonder why he's selling it?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Good question. It says never installed so that's strange


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I can't stop looking at that thread. Every time I do, it makes me more and more frustrated that I don't just have $6k laying around haha


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Another one up for sale. Brand new

APS Turbo Kit - Brand New In Box - LS1GTO.com Forums


----------

